
Dominictarr/JSON.sh: a pipeable JSON parser written in Bash - lelf
https://github.com/dominictarr/JSON.sh/
======
cerberusss
That's a pretty cool project. But I wonder what to do with it. If I understand
correctly, it transforms the JSON into a format that's easier to parse
yourself.

Personally, I use jq and it has a built-in query language of some sorts.

